# Captains License Training



## CaptCasey (Aug 19, 2008)

If you are interested in getting your United States Coast Guard Approved Captains license, call Passport Marine at 850.455.8833. We are the only permanent school in the Pensacola/Orange Beach area and have been here for 22 years. We offer classes on a monthly basis.
Don't hesitate, despite what has happened in the Gulf due to the Deep Water Horizon. Next Season will be here before you know it.
Mention this ad and receive 10% off on your training.

I look forward to hearing from you.
Capt. Casey


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

If he can teach me, he can teach anyone! :thumbup:


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

Where is Passport located now? I went a lot of years ago when it was on Fairfield? Johnny was there back then. I heard that he sold it and went into the boat survey business.


----------

